# Snowdogg plow for a Tacoma



## desearth (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey everyone...

Been going crazy looking for a plow for my 2005 tacoma double cab... been looking at the blizzard(3800+0, western suburban (3800+), snoways (5000+) and others.. somebody on the forum told me about the snowdogg... started looking into them and I’m very impressed with the plow and price.. could anyone who has one the MD let me know what you think of them. I was also looking for some pictures of the mounting brackets on the truck without the plow..and could anyone tell me how the tacoma handles with a 380 pound plow on the front. Thanks... any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd stay clear of Snowdogg... not too many happy customer that do more than just their driveway at which point invest in a snow blower.

for an 05 Taco, look at a Snoway with DP or the Blizzard. Both are lighter, but the snoway offers DP which helps a little.

Overall Snoway has had alot of issues on this site due to its mega blade which has tarnished its reputation and I would steer clear of them. But I still use a snoway on my dakota as its the best blade out there.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110497875660
Thats a used one. I'd say Basher is your bet if your in SE PA. His price is all inclusive, some of the estimates I had for other brands weren't, so you want to make sure you are comparing apples to apples.


----------

